

Annotated ECMAScript (Javascript) 5.1 specification in HTML - tripzilch
http://es5.github.com/multi.html

======
tripzilch
Just happened across this, it is a very complete reference/specification of
the latest version of ECMAScript (which most of us here probably use in the
form of Javascript).

It doesn't include the Document/DOM methods that are present in browser
Javascript, because ECMAScript is the general "core" language that Javascript
is based upon. Adding DOM methods and `document` and `window` objects to
ECMAScript is basically* what turns it into browser Javascript and not, say,
ActionScript or Node.js.

It does provide detailed descriptions and specifications of the new properties
and methods in ES5, such as `Array.forEach` and `Function.apply` and such.

And in case you were wondering what's the new features in ES5, there's an
overview of that in this article: (which is where I got the OP link in the
first place)

[http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/introducing-
ecmascript-5-...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/introducing-
ecmascript-5-1/)

ES5 is currently supported by all major browsers: Opera 11.60, Internet
Explorer 9, Firefox 4, Safari 5.1 and Chrome 13. With some minor caveats for
IE9 and Safari, see the article for details.

